# Buffalo Weed ID



## JustinChoy

Hi Guys,

Seeking some help here. As per the pics, I have this creeping weed throughout my Sir Walter Buffalo.

The pics taken are after a fresh mow, however normally it generate a really tall, thin bladed grass looking growth that grows a lot quicker and taller than my Buffalo.

I pulled out the runners as per the pic.

Any ideas what it is and how I best treat it?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Spammage

@JustinChoy looks like Kikuyu grass. No idea how to get rid of it in St Augustine/Buffalo. @Greendoc might have the knowledge you seek.


----------



## JustinChoy

Spammage said:


> @JustinChoy looks like Kikuyu grass. No idea how to get rid of it in St Augustine/Buffalo. @Greendoc might have the knowledge you seek.


Appreciate the response


----------



## Greendoc

In Australia, there is nothing sold that will kill Kikuyu in St Augustine.


----------



## JustinChoy

Greendoc said:


> In Australia, there is nothing sold that will kill Kikuyu in St Augustine.


Thanks mate.

So my only option is to pull it out, Round Up and start again?


----------



## Greendoc

Basically. My suggestion is to spray it. Pull it out. Wait for it to come back and spray it again.


----------

